# Hey Goldendragon7!



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

It's getting cold back East! Please tell us stories of sunny Arizona to warm us back up!


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 12, 2003)

He's too busy sunning himself in his hot tub to be reading Martial Talk!  

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's getting cold back East! Please tell us stories of sunny Arizona to warm us back up! *



Bad timing..... it's raining outside right now (but we need it sooooooo bad).

I'll let ya know when it's sunny and bright again!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *He's too busy sunning himself in his hot tub to be reading Martial Talk!
> 
> Ian. *



As a matter of fact, I just got out of the hot tub where I took a short a nap as it rained ..... wow, it's wonderful out.... steams a risin'.... cool out... ahhhhhhhhhh....

then,..... in to check on whats happening on MT!

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 12, 2003)

It is currently 58 F and 14 C, Weather man says we may be getting up to 10 cm (approx 3 inches) of snow tonight and tomorrow.  Not to mention high winds to whip it all up for a good show.  :anic:  :waah:

I am not looking forward to it.

Well the good thing is I'll be able start building my igloo soon, getting mighty nippy in the Tupek (summer tent).  

Dot


----------



## oldnewbie (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey ya'll, it's currently 75 and sunny here in Florida. 'course it's gonna get cold this weekend, weatherman says it'll drop to 55 at night..gotta dig out them blankets......


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldnewbie _
> *Hey ya'll, it's currently 75 and sunny here in Florida. 'course it's gonna get cold this weekend, weatherman says it'll drop to 55 at night..gotta dig out them blankets...... *




Humph. hehe.


i heard it was supposed to snow sometime around friday or saturday (if it's saturday, the band might not march at the final home game...ooh! *hopes*). To use a Tess word (forgive me if I misspell it), it's "brrzyozzyls!" (jeesh. i know i mucked that up. forgive me, tess!)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2003)

It's been raining here, as well as cold!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's getting cold back East! Please tell us stories of sunny Arizona to warm us back up! *



Well, members of oraganized crime have a nice place out there to retire to. They know DC personally !


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 13, 2003)

it flurried out here this morning! my roommates and i are such dorks we ran outside hollering about the snow.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2003)

Snow?

In Utah, we got snow on Halloween and it didn't stay around too long.  Today, rain is pouring...

- Ceicei


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 13, 2003)

Flurries at lunchtime.     The wind has been blowing all day like crazy.  Can barely walk outside.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Snow?
> 
> In Utah, we got snow on Halloween and it didn't stay around too long.  Today, rain is pouring...
> ...




Yeah, I'm not used to snow till at least december or january or later.


as for wind, it's been a work out fighting it getting across campus a few times. got some good gusts going on.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2003)

It was hailing in L.A.:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20031113/ap_on_re_us/socal_storm_5



> A freak storm pummeled parts of Southern California with up to 5 inches of rain and hail, forcing motorists to abandon swamped cars at the height of rush hour and leaving thousands of residents without power


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

We have a 2 hr delay because of snow here at Shepherd College. We need a funny anecdote or something to keep us warm!


...and maybe some hot chocolate...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2003)

We've got snow here too, but no delay!


----------



## KenpoMatt (Dec 5, 2003)

It's snowing like a mo-fo here right now. I'm stuck in in the office wondering how I got here and more importantly how am I gonna make it home. Gotta keep an eye out for the snow plow. Maybe I can tail him out the the main road. 

For now, a little Jimmy Buffett ought to do the trick...



> *Boat Drinks*
> 
> This mornin', I shot six holes in my freezer
> I think I got cabin fever
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2003)

Gee, I am gald that I am buying the new 4x4 truck for all the snow that went SOUTH of me to all of you 

:rofl: 

Sorry Could not resist


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Gee, I am gald that I am buying the new 4x4 truck for all the snow that went SOUTH of me to all of you
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



*wonders if the sparks flaring from my eyes are visible in Michigan?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 5, 2003)

... Winter Storm Warning in effect until 4 PM EST Saturday...

A lull in the winter storm is expected this afternoon and most of the evening. Through this evening expect light wintry precipitation in the forms of occasional drizzle or freezing drizzle with perhaps a light mix of snow or sleet at times. Temperatures through the evening hours will remain near freezing.

Later tonight... between 8 and 10 PM... precipitation will once again redevelop across the region. Precipitation could start as a mix of rain sleet and snow but will quickly change to all snow. An additional 4 to 10 inches of snow is expected overnight... with the highest totals along the eastern slopes of the higher terrain... and along interstates 68 and 70 near the Pennsylvania border. The storm will pull northeast of the region during the day Saturday... depositing another inch or two of snow before snow ends by midday Saturday.

Storm totals of eight to possibly upwards of eighteen inches of snow are forecast along the mountains... and northern Shenandoah Valley... with the lesser total amounts expected further to the east across the far western suburbs of the district and Baltimore Metro areas


*growls*


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 5, 2003)

Snow/slush here.  The western burbs got nailed today.  Cold, yuck.  Sigh, oh well, it's that time of year.

Lorrie


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> *It's snowing like a mo-fo here right now. I'm stuck in in the office wondering how I got here and more importantly how am I gonna make it home. Gotta keep an eye out for the snow plow. Maybe I can tail him out the the main road.
> 
> For now, a little Jimmy Buffett ought to do the trick... *



Now I'm really glad I bought a brand new set of snow tires for my care.  They work quite well, too.

I'm REALLY not looking forward to the drive home tonight either.  422 seems to attract people who can't drive in perfect weather.  It's a disaster in situations like this.  I may as well just camp out at the mall until closing time.


----------



## someguy (Dec 5, 2003)

Well Ga is finally almost turning cold.  Now where are my hoodies.  bit to cold for shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

It snowed, stopped, and snowed again...

I love being on a college campus. not only is there dorm hall vs. dorm hall snowball wars, but someone got the balls to run around outside the dining hall in just a lepoard print g-string and a paper bag over his head. :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 5, 2003)

> but someone got the balls to run around outside the dining hall in just a lepoard print g-string and a paper bag over his head


 Had you said over HER head I'd have loved to see that. 

Snowed here in Roanoke most of the day yesterday off and on.  I headed out for my run about 1800 and nearly jack knifed the truck twice before I ever got out of Roanoke.  Once over into West Virginia near Sam Black Church the roads were clear.  Calling for lots more tonight and tomorrow but I'm in for the weekend.  Glad I didn't have an oops-ident,  this week marks my million mile mark.  For a trucker that means 1 million consecutive miles without a chargeable accident.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Had you said over HER head I'd have loved to see that.
> 
> Snowed here in Roanoke most of the day yesterday off and on.  I headed out for my run about 1800 and nearly jack knifed the truck twice before I ever got out of Roanoke.  Once over into West Virginia near Sam Black Church the roads were clear.  Calling for lots more tonight and tomorrow but I'm in for the weekend.  Glad I didn't have an oops-ident,  this week marks my million mile mark.  For a trucker that means 1 million consecutive miles without a chargeable accident. *




No, the her running around was last year. Two girls running around in bikinis...probably a pledge thing.


Congrats! If I needed a trucker, i'd call on you 
Does the million mile mark mean any sort of pay bonus? hehe.



Kathie and I just were out playing in the snow. Mucho fun!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...Two girls running around in bikinis...*



What's wrong with that?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What's wrong with that? *




its only wrong if they had to do it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *its only wrong if they had to do it. *



women and bikini's I see no problems.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *women and bikini's I see no problems.:rofl: *




herm....i see your point...kinda...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> * this week marks my million mile mark.  For a trucker that means 1 million consecutive miles without a chargeable accident. *



That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2003)

> Does the million mile mark mean any sort of pay bonus? hehe.


 Of course not  It's just a matter of pride and it can be the deciding factor on an application.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Of course not  It's just a matter of pride and it can be the deciding factor on an application. *




Ah. Either way, congrats.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 8, 2003)

A "million" of anything is noteworthy!!!!!!
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *A "million" of anything is noteworthy!!!!!!
> :asian: *



Good, where's my cut?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Good, where's my cut?
> *



As the last Samuri would say:...... "Off with his head"!

:samurai:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *As the last Samuri would say:...... "Off with his head"!
> 
> :samurai: *



Hold on there Dragon, let's negotiate!


----------



## Seig (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hold on there Dragon, let's negotiate! *


Ok, would you like the decapitation in one stroke or two?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 19, 2003)

Beaaaaaaautiful Day today here in Scottsdale....... 74 degrees clear skys!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Beaaaaaaautiful Day today here in Scottsdale....... 74 degrees clear skys!
> 
> *



Great day for forms practice outside!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Great day for forms practice outside! *



Right, we went thru the complete system, but as usual you were absent,!

:shrug: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Right, we went thru the complete system, but as usual you were absent,!
> 
> :shrug: :rofl:  *



I did not get my gold engraved invitation!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Beaaaaaaautiful Day today here in Scottsdale....... 74 degrees clear skys! *



Snow here, but I get into Phoenix on 6 January...thankfully they usually hold conferences where the weather is nice!


----------

